# 1967 GTO Front Drum Brakes - Stud & Knurl Size



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, 

Today I was tightening one of the lug nuts on my car and tightened too hard and snapped off the stud from hub (DOH!!). I called Summit and they asked for Stud size and Knurl size, are these standard measurements I can lookup or do I need to measure because each hub is different? 

If I need to measure, can someone please tell me the best way to obtain both of these measurements? 

Thanks, 

Tony


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TonysGoat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I was tightening one of the lug nuts on my car and tightened too hard and snapped off the stud from hub (DOH!!). I called Summit and they asked for Stud size and Knurl size, are these standard measurements I can lookup or do I need to measure because each hub is different?
> 
> ...



You are going to have to knock the stud out. Why not simply replace all 5? Take a stud & nut to your local parts store and they should be able to match it up or even have it in stock.


----------



## Getyourgoat (Jul 1, 2014)

I did the same thing twice! Do what PJ said. I got mine at NAPA. I hate front drum brakes! I upgraded mine to front disc.


----------

